# La Cimbali Max



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi All.

Took delivery of A very used example today. After a 4 hour strip down and deep clean it looks a lot better now!

A couple of questions if anyone can help ~

Is it possible to find out its manufacture date?

Where could i source the smoked plastic part of the doser chamber (got two lovely splits in it!).

And a doser lid.

Its a crackin' grinder. Just want tidy it up a bit!

Thanks All


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

shaun1 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Took delivery of A very used example today. After a 4 hour strip down and deep clean it looks a lot better now!
> 
> ...


I haven't found any uk suppliers, but these might help... Might want to sit down, the prices are horrendous.

http://www.cafeparts.com/listCategoriesAndProducts.asp?CategoryID=2674


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Blimey!

Looks like it could be a £2.50 tube of Superglue then!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG. got the decimal points in the wrong place surely.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Date is on a sticker underneath I think.


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Got to be something wrong with those prices surely. I wouldn't even contemplate paying that kind of money!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

La Cimbali are notoriously expensive for spares, a hopper can cost £160 ridiculous


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Southpaw. Yep found it, 2004, missed it when i looked at the rating plate this morning!


----------

